# Abschlussprüfung



## TizZeR (12 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese ja bereits seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum mit und viele Beiträge 
haben mir auch weitergeholfen. Jetzt stehe ich eine Woche vor meinem Urlaub und muss den Prüfungsvorschlag genau einen Tag nachdem ich wiederkomme abgegeben haben. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch genaueres über mein Projekt: Ich werde eine Not-Aus überwachung bauen, damit nicht jedesmal wenn der Reset betätigt wird, jemand durch die halle laufen muss und nachguckt, welcher Schalter betätigt wurde. Ich will also jeden Not-Aus an einen Feldbus legen und im Meisterbüro an ein AS-Interface anschließen. Von da aus gehts zur SPS und die zeigt dann den Werkstattumriss und jeden Not-Aus auf einem Touchpanel an. Vom Aufwand her nicht alzuviel. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Not-Aus Schalter mit Adressen bestücken kann... kann mir einer helfen? Brauche ich da bestimmte Not-Aus Schalter? Und welches Interface nehm ich am besten? Meine Meister sind auch nicht so die Feldbusexperten, also die können mir auch nicht unbedingt viel weiterhelfen. 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für Antworten. 
Grüße, 
Lukas


----------



## Deltal (12 Juli 2010)

Hmm.. so dolle ist die Idee nicht.. Die Idee hinter den Not-Halt-Reset Tastern ist, das nicht unbeabsichtigt die Funktion zurückgesetzt werden kann. 
Wenn ich jetzt "blind" resette kann ich mir das fast gleich sparen und automatisch zurücksetzen.
Auf jeden Fall solltest du einen Schlüsselschalter zum resetten vorsehen, damit nicht jeder direkt da drauf rumdrücken kann.

Wie wäre es wenn du die Resetterei so läst, dafür aber die ausgelösten Sicherheitseinrichtungen visualisierst? So kann man direkt sehen "wo" zurückgesetzt werden muss. Ich würde ja die Sicherheitsfunktion nicht anpacken.. das gibt mehr arbeit als dir lieb ist!

Für die Not-Halt Taster am ASi Bus brauchst du die F-Version mit einem Auswertegerät. Alternativ ein ASi-DP-Bus Gateway (F-Link) wenn du eine F-CPU hast.


----------



## TizZeR (12 Juli 2010)

Danke danke... Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht klar ausgedrückt ;-)
Momentan haben wir hier an jeder Werkbank 3 Not-Aus Schalter. Dazu noch an verschiedenen Ecken und Kanten. Im Meisterbüro steckt der von dir erwähnte Schlüsselschalter. Und meine Ausgabe ist es jetzt, eine Überwachung zu konstruieren, welche einfach die Schaltzustände abfragt. Also der eigentliche Sicherheitskreis bleibt von mir unangetastet. Ich muss nur zu den Öffnern die im Not-Aus stecken ein Interface anschließen welches ein 1 oder 0 signal über die busleitung gibt. Und dieses Signal zusammen mit der Adresse des Bauteils zeigt dann am Touchpanel an, welcher Schalter betätigt ist. Denn es nervt einfach riesig ständig durch die Halle zu rennen und den Not-Aus zu suchen. Hoffe das ist aufschlusreicher ;-)

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Deltal (12 Juli 2010)

Ok.. hast du dir denn schon ein Eingangsmodul angeschaut? Wenn jeder Taster ein eigenes Modul bekommt wird das recht teuer.. also würde ich immer so 4-6 Taster auf ein Modul zusammenfassen.

Dann brauchste halt noch eine ASi Anschaltung (DP Bus oder z.B. CP 343-2 wenns Siemens sein darf).

Die Module bekommen Adressen damit sie vom Master angesprochen werden können. In der CPU kannst du dann den Modulen z.B. Eingangsadressen zuweisen.


----------



## TizZeR (12 Juli 2010)

was genau meinst du mit eingangsmodul? den F-adapter hab ich mir schon angeguckt aber der ist meinem ausbilder zu aufwendig.


----------



## Deltal (12 Juli 2010)

Naja du must ja irgendwie die Eingänge auf den Bus aufschalten.. dafür gibt es ein ganzen Haufen verschiedener Eingangsmodule.

Wenn du die Sicherheitsfunktion so lässt brauchst du auch keine "F" Geräte.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Juli 2010)

Du willst also einfach nur visualisieren, welche(r) Notaus-Taster gedrückt ist?

Dann mache in jeden Notaustaster einen zusätzlichen Schließer-Kontakt als Melde-Kontakt rein und führe 
jeden dieser Melde-Kontakte irgendwie an Deine SPS.
Sehr wahrscheinlich sind Deine Notaustaster nicht jeder einzeln zum Schaltschrank mit der SPS geführt 
und haben im Anschlußkabel keine 2 Adern frei. Je nach dem, wie weit es zu den Notaustastern ist, könnte 
es reichen, zusätzliche Kabel von jedem Notaus-Taster auf eine Eingangskarte der SPS zu verlegen oder eben 
einen ASi-Bus zu verwenden. Dabei würde ich immer mehrere Notaus-Taster auf ein ASi-Eingangsmodul legen.
Es kommt aber sehr auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an, welche Lösung die wirtschaftlichere ist.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## TizZeR (13 Juli 2010)

Okay danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Ja, ich will nur visualisieren. Vorgabe ist, jeweils 3 Not-Aus Schalter auf ein Modul zu legen. Das Modul einfach auf die Busleitung und fertig. so werd ich dann Werkbank für Werkbank abklappern. Am Ende dann das Erweiterungsmodul für die SPS. Und hier ist jetzt das Nächste Problem aufgetaucht: Ich habe zwar die passenden Module gefunden und komm auf mit der Preisvorstellung hin, aber ich habe nur eine S7-1200. Gibt es für die überhaupt schon eine Erweiterung für ASi? Weil ich finde weder bei Siemens noch sonst wo im Internet ein passendes Teil.

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Deltal (13 Juli 2010)

Puh..

AS-i / PN Gateway? 

Ist das denn mit dem Bus Pflicht? Für so nen "paar" Eingänge würde ich doch eben Kabel ziehen..


----------



## Sera (14 Juli 2010)

Werden die Schalter den bereits in ner sps ausgewertet? wenn ja, egal ob im Sicherheitsprogramm oder sonstwo, kannst die bestehende auswertung verwenden. dann müsstest nur noch die einzelnen sps als i-slaves in en netz hängen, und die paar bits jeweils übergeben. dann kann auch auf eine zusätzliche 1200 verzichtet werden und die auswertung in einer der bestehenden steuerungen mitgemacht werden.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist:

Wenn es reicht zu wissen an welcher werkbank der schalter gedrückt wurde, kannst auch die drei je bank paralell verkabeln. dann reduzieren sich die adern um 2/3 und wie bereits vorgeschlagen ist das vieleicht leichter um ohne bus auszukommen.


----------



## TizZeR (14 Juli 2010)

Ne leider reicht die Werkbank nicht... muss schon jeweils der Schalter angezeigt werden. Und ich wollte zuerst auch auf Bus verzichten und parralel einfach Widerstände hinter die Schalter setzen und dann mit Analogwertverarbeitung arbeiten. Will mein Ausbilder aber nicht. Bus ist also zwingend notwendig. Die Antworten von euch sind gut, aber helfen mir leider nicht weiter... 
Weil ich muss jetzt wissen ob ich eine S7-1200 mit einer Erweiterung zur Auswertung von Bus kriege. Und welche Module es gibt, an denen 3 Eingänge sind. Ausgänge brauche ich nicht, denn ansteuern will ich ja nichts... 
Vorzugsweise alles von Siemens da weiß ich, dass alles miteinander Kompatibel ist. Kann mir da einer helfen?

Achja, @Sera: nein, momentan wird noch nichts von einer SPS ausgewertet. Wird eine komplette Neuinstallation.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## volker (14 Juli 2010)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe resetet ihr die not-halt über *einen* schlüsseltaster?

das halte ich für sehr bedenklich.
der resettaster muss dort angebaut sein, wo man den bereich einsehen kann oder man muss mit einem akutischen signal signalisieren das gleich resetet wird.

dein meister sollte sich mal das hier durchlesen.
BetrSichV Anhang 1 Mindestvorschriften


----------



## TizZeR (14 Juli 2010)

Oh das ist nicht das Problem. Die Werkshalle ist vom Schlüsselschalter aus komplett einsehbar, da der Schalter im Meisterbüro hängt und dieses praktisch mit Rundumblick ausgestattet ist. Sprich derjenige der resetet kann jeden Punkt überblicken.


----------



## Deltal (14 Juli 2010)

Gut die Frage ist ob das ziehen des Knopfes nicht schon als Rückstellen angesehen werden kann.

Für mich hört sich das auch eher nach Schule an? Also an meiner Berufsschule gab es darmals auch an jedem Platz einen Not-Aus und der Lehrer konnte das zentral zurücksetzen. 

Die einzige Anbindung die mir spontan für eine 1200 einfällt ist das AS/PN Gateway 6GK1411-2AB10. Aber alleine das Ding dürfte den Mehrpreis zu einer 31* CPU wieder aufschnupfen.

Da man pro AS-I Adresse immer 4Bits übertragen kann wird es kaum Module mit 3 Eingängen geben 
Jedoch würde ich bei den Modulen nicht umbedingt nur auf Siemens schauen.. das AS Interface ist ein offener Standart und deswegen kannste da Module von jedem Hersteller dranhängen. Ziemlich günstig müsste IFM sein.


*Edit*
Für die S7-200 gibts nen AS-I Masterbaustein und auch Panels..


----------



## jabba (14 Juli 2010)

Bei der S71200 geht es nach meiner Kenntnis (Abreite nicht mit der 1200'er) nur wenn man über Profinet einen Profinet-ASI Master einsetzt. Ob das nicht zu hoch für Dich wird weiss ich nicht.

Beim Einsatz einer S7-300
Asi Master 6GK7343-2AH01-0XA0
 CPU 314 6ES7314-1AG14-0AB0 (Vieleicht auch die 312)
+Busschiene
+Speicher
+Netzteil
+ASI-Netzteil
+ ASI Slave 4*24V Input M12 *3RG9001-0AA0*0                         
+ ASI Slave Sockel für gelbe Leitung *3RG*9010-0AA00  
+ ASI Kabel

Wichtig ! Jeder Not-Aus muss mit einem zusätzlichen Kontakt nachgerüstet werden, falls das überhaupt gehen sollte. Das "abgreifen" der Spannung hinter dem Kontakt im Sicherheitskreis ist nicht zulässig !


----------



## volker (14 Juli 2010)

also ich würde gar nicht den umweg über asi machen.
häng an ein paar brauchbare stellen ein et200s modul und fertig
dann haste nur profibus


----------



## jabba (14 Juli 2010)

volker schrieb:


> also ich würde gar nicht den umweg über asi machen.
> häng an ein paar brauchbare stellen ein et200s modul und fertig
> dann haste nur profibus




Dafür braucht man aber einen Profibus, der wieder extra kostet und die Verkabelung ist aufwändiger. Den ASI kann man auch mit NYM oder Ölflex verlegen und ein einzelner Teilnehmer mit 4 Eingängen ist billiger wie eine ET200.
Aber wir kenne ja beide nicht die Abmessungen der Halle, ich denke mal eine Sammelleitung und E/A's wären bestimmt billiger. Die CPU dann in die Mitte der Halle , und mit dem MPI-Kabel zum Panel ins Büro.
Aber es soll ja ein Bus werden.


----------



## TizZeR (14 Juli 2010)

Okay danke für die Hilfe Leute. Hab endlich die Teile beisammen.

-S7-1200
-CPU 1212 C
-Profinet-ASI Master Simatic Net, IE/AS-Interface Link PN IO
-AS-I Modul F90 IP20 Digi Von Siemens mit 16 Inputs

Meister hats abgesegnet 
Nochmal Danke für die Tipps

Gruß Lukas


----------

